# Platy had fry 15 days ago...............



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

............and already looks like she is gonna explode! I can see a few black eyes too. I thought they only had fry every 4 weeks, is this right?
Could she be ready to drop again already?
Thanks.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's very possible :]


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

My fish is a swordtail and she looks like she's going to explode too! She has been pregnat since I got her and that was about two weeksago


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

it can be as soon as 3 weeks. soon as they have babies they will already have more inside of them developing.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

it is possible to give birth again


----------

